# Ama



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Personality? Yeah. I gots it. Heck. I'm full of it!


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Ridiculously cute!!!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Miss Roo would like Ama to know that he is welcome to come visit her anytime.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

He is so stinking adorable!


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

Ama is such a cuite  one of my new tiels looks just like ama yesterday while thinking of names for them i was also thinking of naming one of them after ama


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Scribbles said:


> Ridiculously cute!!!


Thank you. 



enigma731 said:


> Miss Roo would like Ama to know that he is welcome to come visit her anytime.


Ama would love to visit a girl he can actually woo. LOL. 



JaimeS said:


> He is so stinking adorable!


and to think you gave up this little ball of mess. haha. 



sangs_becky said:


> Ama is such a cuite  one of my new tiels looks just like ama yesterday while thinking of names for them i was also thinking of naming one of them after ama


Awe. Ama would be honored.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

He is a cutie.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

sunnysmom said:


> He is a cutie.


Thanks.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

He is adorable . But so are your other three tiels.X x


----------



## ZainShahid (Jul 8, 2012)

Cute! What a poser he is


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Such a pretty boy, and so adorable! I just want to snuggle him.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

If only Kidnapping wasent a crime..

Hes adorable :3


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Ama is such a cutie pie! **Birdy Hugs and Scritches** LOL!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Simbah said:


> If only Kidnapping wasent a crime..
> 
> Hes adorable :3


You don't have to kidnap him. I'd gladly give his loudmouth butt to you. 

As long you can handle amazon jungle calls and him asking "WHAT.YOU.DOIN'?" every ten seconds.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

meaggiedear said:


> Ama would love to visit a girl he can actually woo. LOL.


I'm pretty sure Roo would turn into a little tart the second she saw him. I mean, she does that around Sunny and he's an old curmudgeon.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Ama is a doll....perfect.


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Aww he's gorgeous, he looks so inquisitive!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Ama is always adorable!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> I'm pretty sure Roo would turn into a little tart the second she saw him. I mean, she does that around Sunny and he's an old curmudgeon.


curmudgeon is the perfect way to describe grey. thanks for the new word.


----------

